# Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. März 2012)

*Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder


----------



## Bandicoot (26. März 2012)

*Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder*

Bin mit meiner ganz zufrieden! Reicht mir vorerst völlig aus. Trotzdem schöner (aktueller) Test  Corsair könnte mal für GPUs sowas entwickeln !


----------



## Willforce (26. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder*

Leute! Lest ihr eigentlich die Artikel noch mal durch bevor auf abschicken gedrückt wird?!?!
Abgesehen von den Tippfehlern werd ich mir auch eine H80 für 13€ kaufen.


----------



## ACDSee (26. März 2012)

Im ersten Halbsatz fehlt ein "n" bei kompakte(n). Im zweiten Halbsatz fehlt das Subjekt. Wer kann?

Inhaltlich fehlt dem Artikel jede Aussagekraft. Er ist nicht mehr als ein kommentierter Link mit einem praxisfremden Bild. 

Für unter 13 Euro wäre ich trotzdem an der H70 core interessiert.


----------



## derP4computer (26. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder*



> kann jedoch *im* Test von PCGHX-User Jarafi durchaus überzeugen.


Da fehlt doch ein "im".

Edit: Schöne Bilder!


----------



## Nom4d (30. März 2012)

*AW: Corsair H70 Core: Flüssigkeitskühlung im PCGHX-Check - wieder tolle Bilder*

Bin mit der Kühlleistung auch zufrieden, bloß find ich sie ein bisschen laut in meinem Office PC...


----------

